# 360 Cameras: Who has them? Which ones? What creative things are you doing with them?



## cayenne (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi all,

I've been toying with the idea of getting a 360 camera. I'd like to use it for stills AND video I think.

At this point, for both stills and video I'm thinking the Insta360 One X may be the way to go. I'm trying to find out if a new model might be coming this fall (Sept-ober or so)....before I buy one now.

But it looks like a fun new way to be creative and see the world.

Do ya'll have any of them? What brands? Which models?

Do you use them mostly for stills or video or both equally?

How are you using them creatively?


Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 28, 2019)

i have an insta360 one, bought used but as new, for 150€. totally worth it
i use it only for photos as i don't do video with any of my devices simply because i'm too lazy to edit a good video...
results are good, fun, interesting. on the phone you can only download the JPEGs with the RAW files only being available on the PC but the JPEG quality is quite good...i can easily apply a preset in lightroom mobile and post it somewhere so i haven't played with the raw files yet...

i mostly like to use the small planet style which looks cool when going on mountain tops in my opinion

here's a sample




edit: as i was writing this i got some notifications on youtube that the insta360 GO has just been announced


----------



## cayenne (Aug 28, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> i have an insta360 one, bought used but as new, for 150€. totally worth it
> i use it only for photos as i don't do video with any of my devices simply because i'm too lazy to edit a good video...
> results are good, fun, interesting. on the phone you can only download the JPEGs with the RAW files only being available on the PC but the JPEG quality is quite good...i can easily apply a preset in lightroom mobile and post it somewhere so i haven't played with the raw files yet...
> 
> ...




Oh cool!! Thanks for the reply!!

Yeah, I like the tiny planet effect....I've seen it on some video clips that make it interesting too.

I was thinking it would be a fun thing to do in Jackson Square here in New Orleans, with the cathedral on the one end.....

I'll see what the Insta 360 GO is about.

I saw they have the PRO 2 model, but I don't think I'm interested enough to drop $5K on a 360 camera just yet.....but I do want to dabble.

Thank you,

C


----------



## WillT (Aug 28, 2019)

If you care about the results us a DSLR.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 29, 2019)

WillT said:


> If you care about the results us a DSLR.



Well, for sure, I'm wanting to explore playing with my 5D3 for doing some experimental stuff with 360...but for video, thinking a dedicated 360 camera would be good for that, and also with the dedicated cameras, it has some tools that are fun to play with even with stills switching views, etc on the fly.....

C


----------



## WillT (Aug 30, 2019)

Without a doubt for video, however, I find stills in good lighting disappointing and it all goes to shit with bad lighting.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 30, 2019)

in good light the results are good...why do you find them disappointing?
and the oneX should have more resolution
also, what are your expectations and what would be the purpose of the images?
i only take photos for myself and maybe share some on instagram/facebook


----------



## cayenne (Sep 2, 2019)

I see the go pro fusion 2 360 type camera should be released soon.

Wondering if the insta360 One X has a version "2" coming out soon and if I should wait to see what those offerings are?

Maybe better resolution/lenses?

C


----------

